
Top Ten Signs Your Software Project is Doomed - jcwentz
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=a76eab63-70f0-48b4-8b75-66c366a651cd
======
zaidf
Funnily going by these standards most big corporations today should have died
a long time ago.

I think the key is to keep this list in the background - not go paranoid about
getting every point on it right at once.

